# Inverts in your Filter



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok so someone on FB replied to a post of mine noting they use to keep red crabs and crayfish in their filters. Has anyone tried this or currently doing this?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Don't ask me how, but before I put a prefilter on my AC50 some of my RCS that got sucked up made it into the filter housing. I used to find one or two in there every week. They seemed just fine.

Why would you want to keep them in there though? Any reason? They do a better job of cleaning the bottom of your tank, in my opinion. Also, they are cool to watch, which in a filter you can't really do.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I made a comment about wanting an invert to go in my cichlid tank cause they just look cool and would add that little extra "OOOO lets see what's happening in the tank now." to the setup.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Not sure why anyone would specifically "want" to keep any in their filters .... unless it's a sump used as a refug maybe??

I just recently rescued about 20 or so Blue Pearls from the HOB. That was before I put the pre-filter on it. The strainer was always clogged with Duckweed so I never paid much attention to it.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah he said it would clean the filter by eating the stuff caught by it. I wanted to be able to see them and enjoy them so I have no idea why I would put them in there.


----------

